# 1jzgte swap in s13 quesions



## acboostin (Nov 9, 2008)

sup, i wanted to know if the jdm 1jzgte swap is a direct fit into a s13 240sx or am i required to by different motor mounts and ext??

please explain to me what is necessary for this swap.

thanks


----------



## matt_101 (Feb 5, 2007)

BLASPHEMY!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

acboostin said:


> sup, i wanted to know if the jdm 1jzgte swap is a direct fit into a s13 240sx or am i required to by different motor mounts and ext??
> 
> please explain to me what is necessary for this swap.
> 
> thanks


you realize that the 1jz is not a nissan engine, right?
its not going to bolt in easily. there are other, easier choices out there.


----------

